# للبيع / بلدوزر كوماتسو طراز: D155a موديل:1979 رقم العرض: 147794‎



## الشاحنة الأولى (25 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

إليكم هذا العرض المتميز

بلدوزر كوماتسو

طراز: D155A

موديل:1979

رقم العرض: 147794

عدد ساعات العمل:مناسبه

الحاله: جيده جدا
[/COLOR]
السعر:240الف ريال سعودي

بدون شحن او جمارك

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

وكلاءh4العالمية




​


----------

